# What amp in line fuse ? ProMariner ProSport 20 plus 3 bank onboard charger



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a older ProMariner Pro Sport20 Plus 3 bank onboard charger. I have the box it came in it says 20 amps fully distributed. I put in new batteries today. Hooked every thing back up. Batteries are in very tight space. When I finished I plugged the charger back in and it wasn't charging. The only positive lead with the inline fuse I could easily get to was melted around the fuse. I am going to replace the inline fuse holder with the proper gauge but can't read what amp the fuse was. Don't really want to pull the batteries back out to check the other ones. Any one no off hand ? The batteries were Walmart 29 dc batteries date on them was 2016 so it has been working well until now. After I cut the bad inline fuse out I wired it up with out the fuse to check if everything was ok and it read full charge.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Looks like it’s a 20 amp charger... not sure if that’s the size fuse you will need though...

This is a phone number for the company...1-800-824-0524.
Found it in a manual for your charger, or one like it. I imagine they could help.


Resources


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

I have the same charger, and all of the inline fuses on mine are 30 amp.


----------



## youngblood (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks pulled one of the other batteries out. They are 30volt 25amp


----------

